# Starting to fill out recruitment forms...Thoughts from those who have been there?



## Tyrnagog (21 Mar 2003)

Good day, all.

Well..  I went down to the local recruiting office on Tuesday and picked up my package to fill out and eventually submit.  I am signing up as a DEO for the CELE program (I hope I got that right..)

Now, I have no idea what to expect, coming into this.  I have read all there is to read from the forces.  I am starting to run (joined a learn to run clinic) and am going to be getting a personal trainer to hasten my getting-back-into-shapeness..

That said, I have no idea what to expect.  What can I expect from the CFAT, and from the interview?  How about the PT part of it?  I have read a fair bit about the sit-ups (thanks for answering my question about having someone hold my feet!) and even answering the question about the grip test.. but for the push-ups.. What kind of hand-placement.. directly under shoulders, or outside of the shoulder width.  And what is the step test/what do they measure and how do they measure it?

Finally, a more specific question about the CELE program... the recruiting officer said that it had recently been split into 2 separate portions.. does anyone here know anything about that?

Thanks so much.. I am glad I found this board...

Are there any other places I should be looking for accounts of people who have gone through the recruitment process?


----------



## javelin (21 Mar 2003)

For gods sake, whatever you do, make sure your references add up to 5 years and that you get them to write EVERYTHING down on those forms they give you!

I can‘t stress this enough, i‘ve been down to the recruiter 3 different times (and he‘s only in on Thursdays) trying to get my stupid REFERENCES sorted out.


----------



## Tyrnagog (21 Mar 2003)

So this shouldn‘t be an issue if one of my references has known me for close to 10 years?


----------



## Bert (21 Mar 2003)

For the CFAT, try the Canadian Governemt
samples tests. They are not the same but close enough for practice.  The CFAT testing isn‘t so bad but its nice to prepare for that kind of test:

 http://www.jobs.gc.ca/menu/ui_examinfo_e.htm 
(PSAC site, Useful Info, Samle Tests).  BMQ stuff
 http://salh.jfahy.net/. 

For the push-ups, its basically a tricep push-up.  Place you hands under you shoulders and fully go up and fully go down.  The application package should have the fitness self-test and body positioning description.

From what I understand, at least in Ottawa, the step test is made up of three steps and you go up and down to music or a beat in 3 progressively faster sets.  They check your heart rate after each set and see if its too fast.  I don‘t know the specs so practice your cardio.

There alot of info in the forums regarding PUs, SUs,  running, and BMQ preparation.


----------



## Illucigen (26 Mar 2003)

Since I did my ROTP testing last spring, I can tell you that CFAT is not too hard. It is actually hardest for pilots and ATC, due to the spatial orientation requirements.

More or less, its like an IQ test. Cubes with patters unfolded an dyou have to say what it will make folded up. Roughly 30 math questions in 30 minutes.. and these arent all 2X2=4 questions either.

But again, you only have to get a certain score, and they take into consideration the stress... 

As far as PT.. run run run. And the cardio test is a 3 step test where you move to the beat. You can go up to three levels, but you don‘t need to. Look up VO2Max on the web, Im sure you‘ll find examples of the test. Its more a calc using your age, heart rate, and level of steps to find out what your predicted VO2Max is. 

PLenty of posts on here abou thow to train for CFEXPRES, search PT and youll find a lot Im sure.

As for references, all I can say is DO WHAT THEY TOLD YOU TO DO ON THE FORM. I never understand why people bitch about having to do more work when they dont do the original thing asked in the first place.


----------



## nbk (2 May 2003)

Sorry to drudge up this old thread but I thought it would be better then starting a new one.

I want to get this right the first time so, I just want one thing cleared up.

For my refrences I have got one friend (co worker) who I have known for about a decade. I also have a good teacher who has agreed to be my refrence, but I have only known her for 1 year. She has been enthusiastic about my military pursuit (unique since most kids from my school have their mind set on University) and I have demonstrated very good work habits in her class, that she is impressed with and she could reflect on the letter.

The recruiter I spoke to said they would "PREFERABLY have the times closer to 5 years each."

Would it be a big difference I have only known her for 1 year (well 10 months actually, but she could write down a year)? Would they go to the extent of passing over my application in favor of someone who had two 5 year refrences?

Also, do they usually call the refrences? The info on the sheets makes it sound like they will hunt down, tie up your refrences and beat all the information they have on you out of them.


----------

